# First winter freeze



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Around here (central Illinois) we'll be seeing our first winter deep freeze, down to 9 degrees tomorrow night. I'm going to quickly find out whether the fuel retailers got most of their summer blend fuels out of the tanks by early Tuesday morning. A coworker with a Jetta TDI has already had starting problems when it dipped down to 20 degrees, and that's because I think she had a tank of untreated 20% biodiesel.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad Canada gets the arctic diesel out early. Was -2F this evening and car started and ran like summer after 12 hours sitting. 

May be worth using an anti gel additive if you are worried.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Then only time mine has ever struggled was last January when I was in Troy OH and I hadnt started it for a whole week because the guy I was rooming with drove his Mazda instead. 

When I went to leave on Friday morning it turned over super slow but fired right up and never missed a beat.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Glad Canada gets the arctic diesel out early.


This is an unseasonable cold snap. All the weather news is saying "300 temperature records will be broken across the USA." It's basically January weather arriving in November, and it's caught us by surprise.



> May be worth using an anti gel additive if you are worried.


I'm ahead of things. Casey's (my preferred fuel source) switched to all their stations carrying 5-20% biodiesel, so probably 20% in summer. I was worried that they haven't turned over enough fuel in the distribution network to get the biodiesel content lower. My coworker with the Jetta TDI buys from Casey's and I think her husband's vague description of hard starting during the 15 degree weather was from some biodiesel gelling.

I saw the long-term forecast last week and I filled up at a station that I know carries only petroleum diesel, and I've added some Power Service white bottle.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

A friend of mine had a 6am departure from the local airport. The flight was slightly delayed because Delta airlines left the pushback tractor outside overnight and the diesel fuel gelled up to where it wouldn't start. I guess this unseasonable cold snap caught the airport without winter fuel delivered for all the ground handling equipment.


----------

